# Squeaker voice change?



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi,

While squeakers transition into adults, have you ever noticed a change in their squeak pitch? Twirly, the blind pidge, has developed a strange almost scratchy sounding squeak. She's not eating on her own yet, I'm still feeding her, and the feedings have all gone well, so I don't suspect any damage or aspiration, etc. She's not sneezing, has nothing obstructing her airway, etc. just a noticeable change in the tone and quality of her squeak. 

Any ideas?

Thanks, L


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Like adolescent boys, pigeons have a voice change, This happens when they are about 8 weeks old. It is a normal and healthy transition.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes Laura, I call it their teenage years - kinda like a croaking frog. It doesn't last long.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I love it when they do that. I have to laugh every time I hear it and they give me this puzzled look. They are so lovely at this stage.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on your baby reaching the teenage stage!  

Enjoy it ...it is normal and quite funny sounding, but doesn't last long!


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Shortly after their voice change, they might start pecking you!

Regards
Peter


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

dovegirl said:


> Shortly after their voice change, they might start pecking you!
> 
> Regards
> Peter



ROFL...Squeaks was pecking and wing fuing ME even before his voice changed!

From a "squeaker" (how he got his name, obviously) to a "croaker"...he sure did sound funny for awhile! Had to be careful, tho, not to laugh in front of him! He had a LOT of pride and would really let me have it if he thought I was making fun of him!

Even time has not changed his ATTITUDE! He still "rules" with an iron beak and makes sure that the cats and I don't forget it!

ENJOOOOYYYYY!!!    

Shi


----------

